# How loud are leucs?



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

How loud is a leuc call? I live in an apartment with neighbors all around and want to know if it'll be heard by them? I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I've never owned leucs before.


----------



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

Only the people in the room with them will hear them.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice! I've read somewhere that they heard them in the basement while the frogs were on the 1st floor!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Leucs. are loud! I have 2 calling males that never shut up  I don`t know about your apartment, but I can hear mine from the second floor of my house when I`m downstairs watching tv.(and I love every minute of it) They are great frogs, I don`t think your neighbors will hear them.

John


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

John, it must have been you I read about saying you could hear them on different floors! I'm not concerned about me hearing them. I just don't want any complaints from the people around me lol.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I doubt any of the darts are loud enough to annoy neighbors, and even if they do manage to hear them, their calls are not obnoxious at all. It isn't like someone is practicing opera trills or playing bad piano for hours right next door, or talking loudly on a cell phone in a quiet restaurant, or anywhere else, for that matter. If you live in an apartment, there are so many other noises to contend with, such as arguments, loud music, TV, kids yelling, people simply moving around, not to mention the outside noises from sirens and traffic, that I can't see how a few frogs singing rather softly would ever even be heard above other noises, let alone bother anyone. Sure, sometimes you can hear some of them such as the leucs, or terribilis, but they are never piercing or persistent, and they are day callers. It's not like a neglected dog barking persistently all night in an otherwise quiet neighborhood, when others are trying to sleep. Darts rarely, if ever, call at night. You have to be pretty neurotic to be disturbed by any of the dart frog calls. They ain't heavy metal.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

slaytonp said:


> You have to be pretty neurotic to be disturbed by any of the dart frog calls. They ain't heavy metal.


Ahh Patty you made my day. Too funny :lol: 

Bill


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That's good to hear. The tincs I had before could never be heard so when I was looking into leucs I didn't know what to expect when people said they were "loud". At first I was kind of wondering how loud such a tiny frog possibly be, but then I remembered my sun conure was very little and it was the loudest thing known to man! (had to give away when moving to the apartment  )


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Leucs are a lot louder than tincs, but there are a number of factors that come into play. Like patty said...


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Well my one started calling and it's not loud at all. I mean I can hear it in the room I'm in, but it isn't going to bother anyone. Now I just need to find out if the other is a female or not 8)


----------



## Musical (Jun 24, 2008)

I used to have a viv with a couple Spring Peepers in it when I was a kid. That call sent me jumping right out of bed the first time I heard it. Not recommended for your apartment! Couldn't tell you on the leucs though.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

The one I have calling isn't bad at all. He only does this during the day too so no problem there.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Are they EXTREMELY loud? I am putting mine in my bedroom so they'll be only like 8 ft from my bed, will they bother me while I'm trying to sleep? Just so you know I'll have group of like 4-5 leucs. Thanks!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't heard mine call at night. Besides, it's a nice call. You'll enjoy hearing it.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

If you are putting them in your bedroom you won`t need an alarm clock.
In the winter mine are pretty quite.
Once spring and summer arrive they usually start chirping at the crack of dawn.
I have them in a room across the hall with the door closed and I can hear them like they`re sitting on my pillow.
It also happens to be a beautiful sound that I never tire of. My wife on the other hand.......

John


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I love my leucs call but they are loud. We recently moved some into an exo terra and it is noticeably louder. They are downstairs and I can hear them in our bedroom with the door closed. That being said I don't think I would want them in the same room that I sleep. Sometimes ours go off as early as 5:30am and as late as 9:30pm.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

yes very often I get woken up by the sounds of my vittatus and leucs fighting to be heard (In the morning not night). Since I have a chorus of males between the two tanks its easy to hear them anywhere in the house when they all get going. 
Logan


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Leucs sure are quiet if you only have 2 females  haha


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I should be fine then, I don't go to bed until sometimes 11 pm and I wake up at 5:30 am anyways so I don't think they'll be a problem, thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

David said:


> Only the people in the room with them will hear them.


+1 There not loud but audible for sure. I have my luec tank in my room and if they call when im sleeping it doesnt wake me.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine are the loudest frogs I own, but there are certainly louder frogs out there. They call at night only very rarely, so it shouldn't affect sleeping. They aren't terribly loud with the tank sealed, but I can hear them outside the house on the deck (the tank is about 6 feet away from the house wall) if the top is open/ the vents are uncovered. It's a nice call though, not annoying. I like it.
Bryan


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I dont have leucs but there call is LOUD but thrilling if you get them as froglets you shouldnt have to worry untill they matue I can here my green tree frogs from the garage if the windows slightly open and I sleep in the same room as them and they act as my alarm calling at the same time in the morning 5:30-45


----------

